# A few horn calls



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I finished these up and just need to touch up the polishing a little




























Thanks for looking

Ron


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great! I really like the flame etchings.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! That horn tip looks like glass.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

beautiful horns!!!!!


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I wasn't sure about the flames but they turned out pretty good. I screwed up and scratched the call and didn't want to cut it down more so that was the recovery.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

sweet. how do they sound.wink.wink.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are sweet !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

nice work JB


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

NICELY DONE

love that first one,i like how you shaped the large end of it,and the color of the horns are awesome

ya,how do they sound?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking horns, I like the flame etching also.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Goodlooking horns.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, congrats.


----------

